# Moneydance and Handy bank



## kalla (26 May 2012)

Having read the posts here about budgeting etc.,  I found a program  called Moneydance ( a bit like Microsoft Money) which you can use on  your PC. This can then be Sync-ed to your Android Phone via Dropbox  & Handybank. You can keep track of expenses and income on your phone  as you go and sync them over to your computer to see them on  Moneydance.
google
moneydance
mennesoft and handybank


----------



## smurf (12 Sep 2012)

is there an apple or generic version for that works on both systems e.g. via google?


----------



## kalla (20 Sep 2012)

I know that handybank works on android anyway and I think there is a money dance for android also.

I found both programs to be very useful


----------

